
Ask HN: What are the best practices for an open source project? - wizardofmysore
I am looking towards building an open source solution. What are the best practices do you follow while starting one? What are the things to remember?
======
nickmancol
You can check the opensource.com blog, articles like this [0] might be
helpful.

[0] [https://opensource.com/article/18/5/metrics-project-
success](https://opensource.com/article/18/5/metrics-project-success)

------
dgwight
Github made an open source guide that has a lot of useful articles. A lot of
it is focused around building a community around the project:
[https://opensource.guide](https://opensource.guide)

